# Gtx 960 2gb vs 4gb



## utkz1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey, I recently posted about which GPU to buy; now I am confused about how much VRAM it should have. I am going to buy GTX 960 but confused between 2Gb or 4Gb variants.

My rig-
i5 2320@ 3Ghz
Mobo intel DH67VR
8Gb Ram @1333Mhz
Psu antec 450W

Display 17 inch 1600*900 acer

I'll be buying a new panel by October this year. Something around 21 inch or more ;1080.

I'll be playing GTA V; hardline; witcher 3.

Please tell which variant to buy 2GB or 4GB; please also tell the reason fr so.

Thanks already fr suggestions and help


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 3, 2015)

4GB always, GTX 960 has unbelievable oc potential, hit some review sites to observe the gain as big as 20% in some cases at 1080P. Which justifies the 4GB since the GPU throughput will suffice to back that VRAM wall when needed.


----------



## utkz1 (Jun 3, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> 4GB always, GTX 960 has unbelievable oc potential, hit some review sites to observe the gain as big as 20% in some cases at 1080P. Which justifies the 4GB since the GPU throughput will suffice to back that VRAM wall when needed.


Then buying 4gb OC version will do?


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 3, 2015)

utkz1 said:


> Then buying 4gb OC version will do?



I saw a video on youtube that testing 960 2gb with 4gb...4GB variant has 5fps gain over 2GB.May be due to 128bit width.But the price diff is 4-5k..

I don't think 4GB variant is worth the penny..If you can wait,AMD 3 series GPU is going to launch this month or so...Rumors says it gonna beat 960.


----------



## utkz1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I am a student and moving to hostel soon, before going I want to do some good gaming so can't wait.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 3, 2015)

utkz1 said:


> I am a student and moving to hostel soon, before going I want to do some good gaming so can't wait.



Well, If you have money go for it.1600 x 900 960 2gb is more than enuf..Also check R9 280x,same price as gtx 960 4gb around 22k.280x slightly better in some games like sleeping dogs,tomb radier,Crew,etc... But its power hungry...


----------



## utkz1 (Jun 3, 2015)

SAIL provides electricity in my locality and believe be it's not cheap.

Definitely going fr less power consumption.

I also checked out R9 285 but it have very few dealers and most are out of stock.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 4, 2015)

utkz1 said:


> SAIL provides electricity in my locality and believe be it's not cheap.
> 
> Definitely going fr less power consumption.
> 
> I also checked out R9 285 but it have very few dealers and most are out of stock.



Ok then,Stick with Nvidia. Check prices of 960 4GB,if its <19k get it, else get 2GB variant(Saw a thread on another forum,a guy got 4GB variant from a local dealer for 18.5k).I think 2GB Variant is around 16-17k.

As i already said,if you got money and want 4GB then go for it..But its not recommended IMO.Its not a price to performance card.

If you think 2GB vram is low,you can ignore vram limit ingame and have setting to ultra..You will get 30-35fps at 1080p but its playable.


----------



## utkz1 (Jun 4, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Ok then,Stick with Nvidia. Check prices of 960 4GB,if its <19k get it, else get 2GB variant(Saw a thread on another forum,a guy got 4GB variant from a local dealer for 18.5k).I think 2GB Variant is around 16-17k.
> 
> As i already said,if you got money and want 4GB then go for it..But its not recommended IMO.Its not a price to performance card.
> 
> If you think 2GB vram is low,you can ignore vram limit ingame and have setting to ultra..You will get 30-35fps at 1080p but its playable.


Ok thanks.


----------



## ZEUSS (Jun 4, 2015)

I myself got 4gigs card for 17k from asus dealer in mumbai...fully worth the extra 2gigs if you have the budget.2 gigs one 15.8-16k


----------



## utkz1 (Jun 4, 2015)

ZEUSS said:


> I myself got 4gigs card for 17k from asus dealer in mumbai...fully worth the extra 2gigs if you have the budget.2 gigs one 15.8-16k


I already ordered the card through a local dealer 2gb version that is.
I won't be doing any gaming beyond 1080p; not more gain than 5fps in any of the major games on 4gb; didn't find it worth to spend more fr my usual gaming.

Thanks though.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 4, 2015)

ZEUSS said:


> I myself got 4gigs card for 17k from asus dealer in mumbai...fully worth the extra 2gigs if you have the budget.2 gigs one 15.8-16k



That's great !! 17k is killer deal.

But you hardly see any difference in most games.. But comes in handy when playing with Rockstar games.They use high amount of VRAM like GTA 5.But for that price it worth it..

On 960 2GB at ultra 1080p,GTA 5 gives around 30-40 fps and its playable..Here VRAM is a myth.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 5, 2015)

4 GB is just to accommodate for developers who don't optimize their games. 

Witcher 3 and Vanishing of Ethan Carter already proved you don't need more than 2 GB of VRAM for high resolution textures and photorealistic graphics at 1080p.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 5, 2015)

warfreak said:


> 4 GB is just to accommodate for developers who don't optimize their games.
> 
> Witcher 3 and Vanishing of Ethan Carter already proved you don't need more than 2 GB of VRAM for high resolution textures and photorealistic graphics at 1080p.



Agreed !!


----------



## utkz1 (Jun 6, 2015)

The more I m reading the replies the more I'm getting uncertain of my decision. 

Asking one more time in the end of the day will 2Gb be fine running all the flagship titles for next year or so?


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 6, 2015)

utkz1 said:


> The more I m reading the replies the more I'm getting uncertain of my decision.
> 
> Asking one more time in the end of the day will 2Gb be fine running all the flagship titles for next year or so?



Did u check the prices of 960 4GB?

VRAM is making u more confusion...

Already told you, Go for 4GB variant if it is <19k. Just to clear the mind.. Some times 4-5 fps gain also saves the life.. 
In the end,its all about how much you can spend.I saw many getting 4GB variant at very low prices like 17k ,18.5k. Find the Dealer they might provide you at lowest possible price..



You can play all games coming next year,but not at ultra..High-very high is possible..


----------



## Kaltrops (Jun 7, 2015)

Well, OP, at what resolution do you want to game? At 1080p with High/Very High at 30-50fps, a 960 will suffice. It's only when you go higher, say 1440p to maybe 4K, will you need 4gb VRAM and above. I would not worry too much about the additional 2GB VRAM. Most people play on their 1080p screens anyway. Unless of course you plan on future-proofing your GPU. 

What's the resale value of the 960 and how easy is it to get a buyer? I've been a console gamer for a long time and plan on getting a PS4 for Uncharted 4, so I might end up selling it in April next year.


----------

